#ubuntu-eg 2011-01-14
<AhmedSoliman> I thought it would be cool to say Hi guys :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-10
<seiflotfy> hi ashams
<seiflotfy> around?
<ashams> seiflotfy, yep
<ashams> good morning
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-11
<senussi> Hi
<ashams> senussi, Hi
<seiflotfy1> hi ashams :)
<ashams> seiflotfy, hey dude
<seiflotfy> yo
<seiflotfy> hi ashams
<seiflotfy> :(
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-12
<seiflotfy> yo
<MohAMed124> 123
<MohAMed124> حد موجود
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-13
<senussi> hi
<senussi> السلام عليكم :)
<senussi> شباااااااااااااااااااااب
<senussi> Hi
<senussi> شباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
<senussi> is anybody there ?
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-14
<senussi> HI
<seiflotfy> hi guys
#ubuntu-eg 2013-01-08
<tarek_> hi all
<tarek_> هل يمكننى الانضمام لفريق اوبونتو مصر
<tarek_> اريد تعلم هذا النظام بطريقه جيده كيف يمكننى ذلك ؟
<tarek_> haaaaaaaaaaay
<tarek_> هل يوجد احد من خدمه العولاء هنا
<tarek_> ؟
<tarek_> العملاء
<egyDev|work> tarek_, خير :)
<tarek_> طنت اود الانضمام لفرق اوبونتو ايجيبت وتعلم هذا النظام بأحترافيه
<tarek_> ماذا على ان افعل
<egyDev|work> tarek_, الانجليزي بتاعك اخباره ايه ؟
<egyDev|work> tarek_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Membership
<tarek_> تمام كويس
<egyDev|work> tarek_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<egyDev|work> tarek_, http://www.simplyubuntu.com/
<tarek_> ok  انا عملت كل ده دلوقتى
<tarek_> بص انا مهندس شبكات
<tarek_> mcitp
<egyDev|work> tarek_, اول لينك , ازاي تبقي عضو , تاني واحد علشان تنزل اوبنتو , تالت واحد علشان تتعرف علي النظام اكتر
<tarek_> بس انا عايز اتعلم اوبونتو زى الويندوز
<egyDev|work> tarek_, تشرفنا ياباشا :)
<tarek_> يعنى بعمق
<egyDev|work> tarek_, يبقي اخر لينك , كتاب اوبنتو ببساطه
<tarek_> انا نعرف اشتغل عليه
<tarek_> بس كا يوزر عادى
<egyDev|work> tarek_, http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/
<tarek_> انا عايز ابقى ادمن
<egyDev|work> tarek_, اللينك دا فيه معلومات ازاي تبقي سيستم ادمن :)
<egyDev|work> كبداية :)
<egyDev|work> بس بداية قوية , انت بس ابدا واقرا وشد حيلك
<tarek_> طيب جميل ولو عايز احضر الايفينتس اللى بتتعمل فى مصر
<egyDev|work> tarek_, ممكن تنضم لجروب الفيس , لو في اي ايفنتات هايتعلن عنها في الجروب
<tarek_> ايه اللينك اللى ممكن يتابعنى فى الايفتس
<egyDev|work> tarek_, ومتنساش الميل ليست طبعا
<tarek_> ok جميل
<tarek_> طيب سؤال فنى
<tarek_> معلش
<egyDev|work> tarek_, https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntueg/
<egyDev|work> tarek_, اتفضل
<tarek_> ممكن ليس بكل البرامج اللى ممكن استعملها على برنامج wine
<egyDev|work> tarek_, http://www.osalt.com/
<egyDev|work> الموقع دا فيه برامج مغلقه بتاعت ويندوز , والبديل لها
<tarek_> بجد انا متشكر جدا
<egyDev|work> ممكن تشوف البديل احياننا او في اوقات كتير بيكون البديل احسن
<egyDev|work> tarek_, العفو ياباشا علي ايه , انت بس ابقي ادخل علي الجروب وفيد اللي محتاج اي مساعده بالخبره اللي هتاخدها :)
<tarek_> شكرا جدا على التعاون
<egyDev|work> np :)
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: enta betad3o el nas le fedora walla eih :D ?
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, :D كلا يا سيدي لست انا هذا الرجل :D
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: lol :D
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, انا خلافي مع اونتو خلافات علي مبادئ معينه , مش حقد بقي والكلام دا :D
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: 3alaya ana bardo el kalam dah!
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, :D مشيها كده بقي بلاش احراج :D
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: ubuntu 7ayantaser ... ye2ba warreny fedora beta3et-ko deh 7ate3mel eih :P
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, هو انت فاكر اننا هانسكت علي الكلام دا , دا احنا هانقلب الدنيا , غالبا هاندور الاول علي قهوة نقعد عليها نشرب حاجه سخنة وبعدين هانطلع بيان :D
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: loooooooool
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, اه صحيح blizzard هاتنزل العاب علي اوبنتو
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: BEGAD!!!
<egyDev|work> in 2013
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: yanhar eswed!
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, Yep , just read it a few hours ago
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: da7na shaklena fe a7'er ma3raka fe3lan ma3a el closed source!
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, Yep
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, اوبنتو فتحتها بحري قوي
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: shoft ba2a!
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: begad ubuntu ka community 3amalo 7aga awel marra 7ad ye3melha
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, انا تقريبا قولت غلط
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, blizzard
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, هيا اللي هاتنزل
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, مش اوبنتو نفسها
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: aiwa ya man ..
<thelinuxer> maho delwa2ty ubuntu software center wel installation ba2et 7alawa
<egyDev|work> اها فعلا
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: ubuntu awel distro teddy amal en el software yeshta3'al begad 3aleeha bedoon mashakel
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, وبصراحه دي اجمد حاجه في اوبنتو
<egyDev|work> no installation hassle
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: we lesa ya me3allem ;)
<thelinuxer> lama yeb2a feeh ubuntu phone ba2a :)
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: rebuilding the mac experience with free software
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, انت بتغظيني ولا ايه ياعم :D
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: 7'ales ana bad3ook enak tetoob :D
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, انا ممكن استخدم جنتو من السورس خالص ولا استخدم اوبنتو :D
<egyDev|work> هع !
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: kollo bel7enneya beyfok ;)
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool :D
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, انا رايح اصلي المغرب بقي وادعي ربنا ينفخ في صورة فيدورا شوية :D
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: eshta :D
#ubuntu-eg 2013-01-09
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, وصلك الميل ؟
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: which ?
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, تباع وزارة الاتصالات ؟
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: personal email ? or an email to openegypt group ?
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, personal I think
#ubuntu-eg 2013-01-13
<eslam> #archlinux
<eslam> lol sry
<egyDev|work> الاوبن سورس يامني :D
<egyDev|work> حد بردعاوي هنا :P
#ubuntu-eg 2017-01-15
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :)
